

Starting a new project for iOS? Use Apple's new language, Swift, not Objective-C - filozynka
https://netguru.co/blog/starting-a-new-project-for-ios-use

======
trebor
I would've learned iOS programming earlier if not for Objective-C. I've
programmed in a large variety of languages, but of them all I find Objective-C
to be the least comprehensible. The only thing stopping me these days is
finding the time to learn Swift.

~~~
filozynka
In case you'll find the time, the article actually also includes some Swift-
learning resources.

